# Clima dos vales do interior de Portugal



## Ferreiro (26 Jun 2012 às 05:51)

Estou interessado nestes dois vales, há dados de temperatura aí? Que temperaturas podem atingir?

Horta da Vilariça




Vale perto de Castelo Branco


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jun 2012 às 11:37)

Ferreiro disse:


> Estou interessado nestes dois vales, há dados de temperatura aí? Que temperaturas podem atingir?
> 
> Horta da Vilariça
> 
> ...



A que vale se refere? Relativamente a Castelo Branco, a cidade situa-se entre 3 vales/depressões, nomeadamente:

- Rio Ponsul (8 km a este), com desnível de 250m em relação ao plano da cidade;
- Rio Ocreza (8 km a oeste), com desnível de 200m em relação ao plano da cidade;
- Rio Tejo (20 km a sul), com desnível de 300m em relação ao plano da cidade;

De todas as EMAS e RUEMAS do Instituto de Meteorologia, não encontro nenhuma que se localize "in situ" nesses vales. As mais próximas são estações automáticas (Ministério da Agricultura) seguintes:

- Ródão (Perais, V.V.Ródão) situada entre o rio Ponsul e o rio Tejo
- Chão do Galego (Montes da Senhora, Proença-a-Nova) próxima do rio Ocreza 

Listagem de estações automáticas do distrito em: 
http://www.drapc.min-agricultura.pt/drapc/estacao_avisos_castelo_branco.htm


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Jun 2012 às 13:31)

Paulo H disse:


> A que vale se refere? Relativamente a Castelo Branco, a cidade situa-se entre 3 vales/depressões, nomeadamente:
> 
> - Rio Ponsul (8 km a este), com desnível de 250m em relação ao plano da cidade;
> - Rio Ocreza (8 km a oeste), com desnível de 200m em relação ao plano da cidade;
> ...



Obrigado. A minha curiosidade é porque acho que esse vales tao fechados e interiores podem ter temperaturas muito elevadas, das mais elevadas da peninsula ibérica.


----------



## belem (26 Jun 2012 às 13:56)

Eu conheço quem faça trabalho de campo no Vale do Sabor e no Vale do Côa.
Lá também fazem medições de temperatura.
Tendo em conta o tipo de valores, que por vezes me é apresentado ( bastante elevados), não acho que seja o momento nem o sítio adequado, para revelar valores.
A altura certa, eventualmente, poderá surgir. 
Mas pelo menos, deve parecer óbvio, que 40ºc, nestas zonas específicas é muito mais frequente, do que muita gente imagina.
Mesmo neste forum, onde supostamente, as pessoas conhecem melhor a meteorologia.

Relativamente ao Vale do Tejo, Vale do Douro ( visão mais abrangente) e Vale do Guadiana, acho que as zonas mais quentes, já estão mais ou menos identificadas neste tópico:  «Local mais quente de Portugal ? 50°C é possível ? »

Em dias como o de hoje, seria interessante, ver algum corajoso, fazer medições nestas zonas.
Eu vou tentar para o ano que vem, ainda que viva longe.


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2012 às 14:41)

São regiões bastante quentes. Poderão não apresentar valores extremos tão elevados como outros locais do país, mas o calor deve ser mais constante. É possível que tenham valores médios da máxima bem elevados.


----------

